# [ALSA] configuration + HD Audio

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis une importante MAJ (j'ai été privé d'internet pendant 3 semaines/1 mois), j'ai quelques soucis avec ALSA. J'ai fini par refaire marcher le son, mais avec un problème : je ne peux plus régler le volume depuis gmpc (client mpd).

alsamixer me détecte 3 cartes son : 

- ma webcam

- HDA ATI SB (Realtek ALC892)

- HDA ATI HDMI (ATI RS690/780 HDMI)

Il me propose la webcam comme carte son par défaut, je suppose que ça explique que je ne puisse pas régler le son depuis gmpc. J'ai pourtant créé un asound.conf :

```
KevinPC ~ # cat /etc/asound.conf 

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 1

    device 0

}

```

Le deuxième problème (qui n'est pas trop gênant), c'est que la carte ATI HDMI ne semble pas fonctionner. Je ne peux régler que S/PDIF (sur "mute" ou normal). Je ne sais pas si c'est normal...

Voici quelques infos en plus : 

```
KevinPC ~ # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

```
KevinPC ~ # lspci | grep -i audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
```

Concernant les modules activés, j'ai activé "Intel HD Audio" en module (bizarrement, ça ne marche pas si c'est compilé en dur) à dans ce menu, j'ai activé "Build Realtek HD-audio codec support" et "Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support".

Donc pour résumer, voici mes questions : 

1) Comment faire pour pouvoir de nouveau régler le volume depuis gmpc?

2) Comment ça se fait que je ne puisse régler aucun niveau sur la carte HDMI?

Merci beaucoup d'avance!!

Kevin57

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, j'ai désinstallé tout ce qui avait à voir avec alsa, supprimé les fichiers de configuration, recompilé alsa en dur dans le noyau, réinstallé alsa-utils et ses dépendances et ça semble remarcher. J'ai juste encore dû faire un .asoundrc pour spécifier la carte à utiliser. Par contre, je ne peux toujours pas avoir de son de plusieurs sources en même temps (par exemple Skype + mpd, flash + mpd, etc.) alors que je suis sûr que ça marchait avant avec ALSA. Je vais continuer de chercher...

----------

